# Hardware heute --> Hauptsache billig

## think4urs11

mod-edit: folgende Diskussion aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3623069.html#3623069 herausgelöst , ist doch etwas sehr offtopic geworden --slick

*g* du hast da genau den derzeitigen Knackpunkt an dem ganzen Integrationswusts verstanden.

Hauptsach alles drin und mehr als $Mitbewerber; Qualität - wossn des?

Vom Wartungsstandpunkt aus ist es völliger Humbug alles onboard zu haben - ein Teil putt, alles Schrott; aber das paßt nunmal besser in die Wegwerfgesellschaft und auf der Schachtel stehen mehr Kürzel...

Und gerade wenn man bei NICs in Richtung Bonding oder tcp offloading oder was weiß ich unterwegs ist geht nichts über Qualität und das ist (auch) Intel und sicher nicht Realtek-onboard.

RAID-Controller natürlich analog, nur weil überall Raid draufsteht ist noch lange nichts drin das den Namen verdient.

Integration ist (mir) eigentlich nur bei Miniboards wichtig; die Via z.B. haben einfach einen gewissen Charme, aber bei einem Board das in einen Tower kommt nehme ich lieber vernünftige Komponenten die auch mal 5 mehr kosten dürfen.

Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, für den Hausgebrauch 'tuns' auch die onboard Teilchen - der Kunde bekommt eben das was er (vermeintlich) verlangt.

----------

## LL0rd

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, für den Hausgebrauch 'tuns' auch die onboard Teilchen - der Kunde bekommt eben das was er (vermeintlich) verlangt.

 

Naja, aber mal eine Gegenfrage: wer braucht für den Hausgebrauch zwei Gigabit Netzwerkkarten? Und wenn ich mir die Posts in den ganzen Foren anschaue, gibts grade mit den abgespeckten Marvell  Chips haufenweise Probleme. Und die gleichen Probleme merke ich in letzter Zeit auch. Beim UDP Test mit netio hängt der ganze Rechner in der Zeit, in der die Pakete empfangen werden. Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass die Technik sich so scheiße entwickeln wird.

Und grade als Elektrotechnik / Informationstechnik Student trifft mich das schwer.... Was bringt es jahrelang zu lernen, wenn man am Ende trotzdem nur Schrott produziert?

----------

## think4urs11

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Und grade als Elektrotechnik / Informationstechnik Student trifft mich das schwer.... Was bringt es jahrelang zu lernen, wenn man am Ende trotzdem nur Schrott produziert?

 

Bewahre dir deine Ideale und Einstellung bitte, wenn alle (incl. Managment und Käufern) so denken würden gäbe es weniger Schrott.  :Smile: 

Meistens laufen solche Boards ja unter Windows, und dessen User sind nunmal sehr leidensfähig, außerdem ist es schwer zu glauben das mal nicht Windows Schuld ist wenn es klemmt  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

Das ganze Elend begann, als irgendein Monitorhersteller vor vielen vielen Jahren auf die Idee kam, die Kabel fest am Monitor anzubringen, weil das vielleicht ein paar Pfennig gespart hat. Der Effekt: Kabel kaputt --> Monitor kaputt.

Aber wir schweifen ab...  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *LL0rd wrote:*   Und grade als Elektrotechnik / Informationstechnik Student trifft mich das schwer.... Was bringt es jahrelang zu lernen, wenn man am Ende trotzdem nur Schrott produziert? 
> 
> Bewahre dir deine Ideale und Einstellung bitte, wenn alle (incl. Managment und Käufern) so denken würden gäbe es weniger Schrott. 

 

Management und Marketing (und damit denn auch Käufer) sind immer die Schuldigen ^^  :Wink:  ... habe das gerade erlebt: Management verspricht Kunde das Blaue vom Himmel (weil man halt gaanz viele Produkte dabei an den Mann bringen kann) - und wir armen AI-Studenten, die das denn umsetzen mussten, guckten in die Röhren ... wenn man denn feststellen muss, dass das alles nicht will ... .... aber die im Marketing sitzen am längeren Hebel (sie haben den Business-Need) ...

aber ich schweife noch viel mehr ab ... *hust* .... sorry  :Wink: 

</frust-von-der-seele-reden>

(hat gerade so gut gepasst)

----------

## LL0rd

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *LL0rd wrote:*   Und grade als Elektrotechnik / Informationstechnik Student trifft mich das schwer.... Was bringt es jahrelang zu lernen, wenn man am Ende trotzdem nur Schrott produziert? 
> 
> Bewahre dir deine Ideale und Einstellung bitte, wenn alle (incl. Managment und Käufern) so denken würden gäbe es weniger Schrott. 
> 
> 

 

Ich werde es versuchen, aber man neigt dann doch schon etwas in die Consumer Gesellschaft abzurutschen. Aber dass es soweit gekommen ist, liegt vor allem wirklich an den normalen Verbrauchern, die sich dagegen nicht wehren. Und wenn wir schon bei Netzwerksachen sind:

Letzten Monat habe ich 2 Netgear APs, ein Switch, ein D-Link Switch und ein D-Link AP  einschicken müssen, weil die Sachen einen Defekt hatten. Aber grade Netgear leistet sich bei dem Kundensupport wirklich vieles. (Ich habe z.B. bei Netgear ein Ticket offen, dass afaik seit 1,5 Jahren noch nichtmal angefasst wurde). Und der Telefonsupport..... Erst hängt man mind. 5 min in der 12ct/min Warteschleife und dann erzählt er einem, dass das AP neustarten würde, weil man keinen DNS Server und kein Gateway eingetragen hätte. 

Gegenbeispiel (wieso ich auch zuerst an eine HP Netzwerkkarte gedacht habe):  HP Switch! Der Switch war 3 Jahre im Einsatz und irgendwann ging ein Port nicht. Montag morgen angerufen und 3 Stunden später hatte ich einen Ersatzswitch. 

... man hilft es sich den Frust von der Seele zu schreiben ...

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ja, das Zeugs was man heutzutagen kaufen kann ist wirklich vielfach Schrott!

Ich habe hier 2 US-Robotics billig Routerchen und einen LevelOne Router.

Die US-Robotics Dinger hatten irgendwann einen Firmware Update erfahren. Toll! Damit funktionierte der automatische DynDNS abgleich endlich zuverlässig und in den Logs wurde eine etwas kleinere Schrift verwendet, was die Lesbarkeit erhöte. Das Problem.. Sobald die FW eine gewisse Anzahl an Rejects/Drops erhalten hat hängt sich das Teil auf. Abhilfe schafft da nur ein Downgrade der Firmware.

Obwohl ich das US-Robotics mitgeteilt habe, ist man da nicht konkret darauf eingegangen. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich notieren sollen "Not intended for firstlevel Supporter! You don't understand it anyway."

Später habe ich dann besagten LevelOne Router gekauft. Enttäuscht musste ich feststellen, dass hier die selbe HW und die selben Netzteile wie beim USR Produkt verwendet wird. Lediglich die Firmware ist (gottseidank) anders.

Aber auch dieser Router hat sich plötzlich verabschiedet. Schlussendlich habe ich die Nase voll gehabt und mir richtige Hardware ins Haus geholt.

http://www.pcengines.ch/pic/wrap1c2.jpg

http://www.pcengines.ch/wrap.htm

Darauf würde sogar die Gentoo basierte GNAP laufen, ich lass da aber eine konfortablere FreeBSD basierte, m0n0wall genannte SW drauf laufen. 

Ist zwar alles ein wenig teurer. Dafür funktioniert es aber auch  :Smile: 

Just my 2 Cents

STiGMaTa

----------

## xraver

...Ich wollte mal einen eine "Marken"-WLAN Karte verkaufen. Der Händler wollte mir das Ding nicht abkaufen weill ich ihm zu teuer war und er angeblich die gleichen Karten für sehr sehr sehr weniger einkauft. Das wollte ich ihm nicht glauben. Promt setzten wir uns an seine Rechner und er zeigte mir sein Angebot. Da stellte ich fest das er ganz andere WLAN Karten anbietet als ich ihm verkaufen wollte. Meins war halt Marke...deswegen höherer Preis und seins war Schrott. Das machte ich ihm klar...daraufhin bekam ich nur die Antwort;

"Den Kunden interessiert es nicht was er sich da kauft. Hauptsache es geht und ist billig"

Mit anderen Worten, er verkauft nur Schrott weill es die Leute so wollen.

Gut, ich fragte ihn zwar noch was er privat für Hardware einsetzt - seine Antwort "Netgear" - Meine Frage..."War die dann auch so billig?"...

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Gerade bei Routern und APs würde ich nicht sparen...

Ich selber besitze solche Hardware nicht (ein alter PC ist Router und W-LAN habe ich eh nicht  :Wink:  ), allerdings habe ich sie schon bei einigen Leuten eingerichtet.

Billige Router müssen oft neu gestartet werden und arbeiten unzuverlässig...

Ich habe dort bisher recht gute Erfahrungen mit LinkSys gemacht.

Aber was NICs angeht...

Da muss ich gestehen, dass ich nur RealTek Karten habe  :Sad: 

8139C/D...

Falls ich mal genügend Geld haben sollte (leider arbeitslos), werde ich mir vielleicht mal ein paar gute NICs holen (3Com oder Intel)...

Gerade mein 200MHz-Router wird es mir wohl danken, oder?

----------

## slick

Diesen Thread aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3623069.html#3623069 herausgelöst. War dann zu offtopic geworden.

----------

## schachti

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Gerade bei Routern und APs würde ich nicht sparen...
> 
> 

 

Naja, es gibt durchaus gute Hardware, die guenstig ist - aber die findet man nur, wenn man aufmerksam Testberichte liest, und nicht, indem man den Palettenschieber im Geiz-Markt danach fragt.

----------

## LL0rd

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls ich mal genügend Geld haben sollte (leider arbeitslos), werde ich mir vielleicht mal ein paar gute NICs holen (3Com oder Intel)...
> 
> Gerade mein 200MHz-Router wird es mir wohl danken, oder?

 

Hmm.... ob die 200MHz CPU nicht etwas eifersüchtig wird, wenn die Netzwerkkarte selbt mit 133MHz läuft?  :Wink: 

Gerade im (xDSL) - Router Bereich sollten normalerweise die Realtek Dinger reichen. Im 100Base-T Bereich sind das die besten Karten, die ich kenne. Ja, die Karten haben keine besonderen Features, aber sie funktionieren. In den letzten 5 Jahren habe ich hunderte solcher Karten in 0815 Webserver verbaut. Keine einzige Karte ist ausgefallen. Im gegensatz dazu waren Netgears tulip Karten der reinste Schrott, der kaum ein Jahr funktioniert hat. 

 *Quote:*   

> Falls ich mal genügend Geld haben sollte (leider arbeitslos)...

 

Ehrlich gesagt, ich würde das Geld woanders investieren. Frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht in was.... Vermutlich Gold oder Paladium. Da hat man mehr von, als von Hardware. Ok, dass ich zuerst vor der Wahl einer Netzwerkkarte stand und mir am Ende zwei (eine für 100, die andere für 30) geholt habe, liegt nicht daran, dass mein Konto zu voll ist, sondern darin, dass ich wissen muss, was die Technik taugt, die ich selbst verwende und anderen andrehe.

 *xraver wrote:*   

> "Den Kunden interessiert es nicht was er sich da kauft. Hauptsache es geht und ist billig" 

 

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> "Den Kunden interessiert es nicht was er sich da kauft. Hauptsache es geht und ist billig"
> 
> Mit anderen Worten, er verkauft nur Schrott weill es die Leute so wollen. 

 

Im Grunde interessiere ich mich hauptsächlich dafür, dass die Hardware funktioniert, die ich kaufe. Und zwar nicht nur etwas (wie der ganze Schrott), sondern voll und ganz. Wenn man mir sagt, dass ich in eine Routerfirewall regeln eintragen kann, dann will ich da meine 100 Regeln eintragen können und nicht nur 10, weil sonnst der Router nicht funktioniert. Eine andere Sache ist die MTBF und was der Hersteller da macht. Da kann ich derzeit auch nur kotzen!

Ich habe einen weiteren Server sofort gebraucht. Die Sachen online zu bestellen hätte zu lange gedauert. Ich bin deshalb in einen PC Laden rein und hab mir dort die Sachen gekauft. Zusammengebaut, läuft. Etwa einen Monat lang lief die Kiste durch. In der Nacht wache ich auf, weil nagios meldet, dass der Server offline ist. Auf Reboots, etc. hat der Server nicht reagiert. Ich steig ins Auto und fahre die 100km nach Frankfurt. Das Board ist schrott. Die Rechnung für die Hardware habe ich mitgenommen. Zur dortigen Filiale hin, der Verkäufer sagt zu mir, dass er das Board einschicken muss. Ich soll ca. 6 Wochen warten. Austauschen kann er das nicht. Ok, Nase voll, neues Board gekauft. Wieder ins RZ eingebaut, eingeschaltet. An der Stelle, wo das Grub Bild auftaucht, friert der Rechner ein. Und man muss ca. 5 Min den Rechner mit ausgeschaltetem Netzteil stehen lassen, bis es wieder geht. Also wieder zum Laden hin. Austauschen kann er es nicht, weil es das letzte Board war, dass er hatte. Also wieder einschicken. Als ich den Verkäufer geftagt habe, was ich denn mit zwei Boards (die je ca. 150 teuer waren) anfangen soll, meinte er, ich könnte die ja bei ebay verkaufen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich sag nur "Creative SoundBlaster Fatal1ty" ...teuer wie sau und der letzte Dreck...

----------

## slick

Das erste Mal als mein Switch nicht mehr switchen wollte habe ich mich auch dumm und dusslig gesucht. Inzwischen weiß ichs, das Ding braucht etwa alle 1/2 Jahr mal einen Reset. Seitdem mein Lieblingstipp wenn jemand Netzprobleme daheim hat. Erstmal alle Stecker raus... ihr glaubt ja garnicht wie häufig das hilft.

Und zum Thema Motherboard... bis jetzt hatte ich nur ein einziges bei dem die Onboard-Netzwerkarte sauber lief. Das ist der letzte Sch*, aber das ganze umtauschen ist mir dann zuviel Arbeit, also lieber eine normale PCI-Karte rein... für irgendwas müssen ja die ganzen Steckplätze gut sein  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Oh je, die Diskussion trifft bei mir einen wunden Punkt. Der Desktop-Rechner steht mittlerweile seit sechs Jahren. Ich habe in dieser Zeit folgende Probleme damit gehabt:

Erst ging die Festplatte kaputt. Dummerweise ein paar Monate nach Ablauf der Garantie, wie das halt immer so ist...  :Rolling Eyes:  Also, neue Platte mit Festplattenkühler rein (ich dachte, die Platte wurde zu heiß).

Ja, der Festplattenkühler wurde bald sehr laut, aber er tut noch. Ich war leider zu faul, das Ding wieder zum Händler zu bringen, es funktioniert ja noch, nur der Lärmpegel ist enorm.  :Shocked:  Inzwischen läuft die Platte ohne Lüftung, da es eh gerade Winter wird.

Der Lüfter des ersten Netzteils ging auch recht schnell kaputt, also kaufte ich von einem Kumpel ein gebrauchtes Netzteil.

Dieses Netzteil ist vor ein paar Monaten heißgelaufen. Inzwischen steckt das dritte Netzteil in dieser Kiste...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse: Wenn man versucht direkt nach dem Einschalten eine Anwendung auszuführen, die 3D-Beschleunigung braucht, friert der Rechner komplett ein. Das selbe passiert bei bestimmten Spielen auch wenn der Rechner "warm gelaufen" ist. Auch ein Hardwareproblem, denn das Problem tritt unter Linux und Windows auf. Ein Austausch der Grafikkarte hat auch nichts gebracht, danach startete der Rechner gar nicht mehr. Jetzt ist wieder die alte Karte drin und ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein Problem mit dem Mainboard ist.

Zum Vergleich, der alte 386er - Baujahr 1992 - wurde im Jahr 2000 ausgetauscht. Nicht weil er kaputt war, sondern weil er leicht veraltet war. In den ganzen Jahren musste ich das Gehäuse nicht einmal öffnen.

Und dann wäre da noch:

Der Monitor, dessen Signalkabel inzwischen schon das zweite Mal Wackelkontakt hat. Leider ist die Garantie auch schon weg.

Der Router, der sich ständig "verschluckt" hat: Sobald es etwas mehr Traffic gab (bei Downloads) ist die Verbindung zusammengebrochen.

Der ständig abstürzende MP3-Player, der inzwischen dank Rückgaberecht durch einen MD-Rekorder ersetzt wurde...

...der sich beim Aufnehmen aufhing. Nachdem er das dritte Mal zur Reparatur war, funktioniert er inzwischen. Wer weiß wie lange...  :Rolling Eyes:  

Aber sonst funktioniert momentan alles bestens...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Vortex375

Also ich bin zufrieden, bis auf:

 *Quote:*   

> Erst ging die Festplatte kaputt.

 

Das dachte ich damals auch, als sich meine Festplatte im laufenden Betrieb hin und wieder einfach abschaltete (das hat lustige Systemabstürze zur Folge  :Wink:  ). Der Schuldige war in diesem Fall aber das Netzteil, weil die Festplatte rennt mittlerweile in nem anderen Rechner ohne Probleme.

 *Quote:*   

> Inzwischen steckt das dritte Netzteil in dieser Kiste...

 

Bei mir auch. Die Netzteile davor waren no-name Geräte gewesen, die allesamt die Spannung nicht halten konnten und die Leistung die draufstand nicht im entferntesten brachten.

 *Quote:*   

> Zum Vergleich, der alte 386er - Baujahr 1992 - wurde im Jahr 2000 ausgetauscht. Nicht weil er kaputt war, sondern weil er leicht veraltet war. In den ganzen Jahren musste ich das Gehäuse nicht einmal öffnen. 

 

Jupp, kenn ich auch.  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Der Router, der sich ständig "verschluckt" hat

 

Jaaah, mittlerweile routet ein Gentoo-Rechner. Das Hardware-Teil musste man immer wieder resetten, sonst ging nix mehr, vorallem wenn man bittorrent oder sowas benutzt hatte.

 *Quote:*   

> Der ständig abstürzende MP3-Player

 

Ich war bis vor kurzem mit meinem (zugegebenermaßen recht billigem) Player noch relativ zufrieden, aber seit ein paar Tagen will er nicht mehr. Kriegt keinen Strom mehr über die Batterie. Über USB-Kabel gehts noch, aber das hilft mir wenig (klar hab ich schon versucht die Batterie zu wechseln  :Wink:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> friert der Rechner komplett ein

 

Immerhin, an meinem Rechner läuft momentan alles rund, zumindest auf Hardware-Seite.

EDIT: Achja, hab vergessen, ein Speicherslot auf meinem Mainboard ließ sich beim Speichereinbau nicht benutzen. Wenn man da einen RAM-Riegel reindrückt piept der PC nurnoch beim anlaufen. Kann aber sein, dass da auch einfach zu viel staub drin war. Hab den Riegel einfach in einen anderen Slot gesteckt und seitdem nicht mehr dran rumgebastelt.

----------

## mondauge

Tjaja.. das mit dem DSL Router kenn ich. Meinen alten Netgear musste ich einmal am Tag durchbooten, weil er sich sonst verklemmt hatte. 

Ansonsten hab ich zur Zeit aber etwas Glück mit den neuen Errungenschaften der Technik. Bis auf mein Sony Ericsson Handy funktioniert alles soweit problemlos. Bei dem Teil geht Bluetooth nicht richtig und ich bin seit nem halben Jahr im Kontakt mit dem umwerfenden Support bei SE, die mir das Teil aber nicht austauschen wollen. Nein.. es muss zur Reparatur eingeschickt werden. Da war es zwar schon und das Problem wurde dadurch nicht behoben, aber hey.. ich als Kunde hab doch massenhaft Zeit und Geduld das Teil auch ein zweites Mal einzuschicken nur um dann wieder 8 Wochen drauf zu warten...

----------

## xraver

In unsererer Wegwerf Gesellschaft gehen Die soch eh davon aus das wir uns mit der nächsten Windowsversion auch neue Hardware kaufen.......

Nu aber mal ernst; Im laufe meiner Computer Tage stellte ich immer wieder fest das es sich manchmal lohnt ein par Euro mehr auszugeben. Es mag zwar auch billige Teile geben die gut ihren Dienst verrichten, wie halt die RealTek Karten die schon erwähnt wurden, aber ansonsten sag ich einfach mal - was billig ist das ist auch BILLIG. Wie oft fackeln PC´s ab weill das Netzteil zu schwach ist (obwohl es auch genug Dau´s gibt die das wissentlich machen).

Bei den alten Computer kann man schön erkennen das das Militär einmal im PC Bereich seine Finger mit drinn hatte. Wenn mal die grosse Bombe fällt - dann werden die 386 noch ihren Dienst verrichten wärent die hochgezüchteten PC´s von heute einfach auseinander fallen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Tjaja.. das mit dem DSL Router kenn ich. Meinen alten Netgear musste ich einmal am Tag durchbooten, weil er sich sonst verklemmt hatte. 
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich zur Zeit aber etwas Glück mit den neuen Errungenschaften der Technik. Bis auf mein Sony Ericsson Handy funktioniert alles soweit problemlos. Bei dem Teil geht Bluetooth nicht richtig und ich bin seit nem halben Jahr im Kontakt mit dem umwerfenden Support bei SE, die mir das Teil aber nicht austauschen wollen. Nein.. es muss zur Reparatur eingeschickt werden. Da war es zwar schon und das Problem wurde dadurch nicht behoben, aber hey.. ich als Kunde hab doch massenhaft Zeit und Geduld das Teil auch ein zweites Mal einzuschicken nur um dann wieder 8 Wochen drauf zu warten...

 

ich habe mit Hardware nur noch Pech..Bei Mediamarkt sowieso..Einmal umtauschen ist da normal..!

----------

## mondauge

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ich habe mit Hardware nur noch Pech..Bei Mediamarkt sowieso..Einmal umtauschen ist da normal..!

 

Tja.. wenn ich mein Handy umtauschen könnte, wär ich ja schon froh  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

dreimal einschicken  :Wink:  dann gehts*g*

----------

## mondauge

Ja.. dreimal einschicken ist natürlich die Spitzenlösung mit der man seine Kunden glücklich und bei Laune hält. Denn die sollen beim nächsten Vertrag ja wieder zu einem Handy der eigenen Firma greifen :/

----------

## Evildad

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Ja.. dreimal einschicken ist natürlich die Spitzenlösung mit der man seine Kunden glücklich und bei Laune hält. Denn die sollen beim nächsten Vertrag ja wieder zu einem Handy der eigenen Firma greifen :/

 

Hab auch ein SE aber bei Vodafone direkt gekauft. Wenn bei denen was kaputt geht bekommste ein neuwertiges im direkten Austausch. 

Hat bei mir also 2 Tage gedauert und ich hatte ein anderes.

Und das hat sogar funktioniert   :Shocked: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich finds mit dem einschicken auch Schwachsinn..Aber naja...Bei der Fa. Alternate brauchte ich netmal meine Soundkarte einschicken. Die meinten ich wäre außerhalb der 2 Wochen...Totaler Schwachsinn....Linux unterstützt die Fatal1ty nicht und Windows findet die Treiber (falls man den Mist noch so nennen kann) nicht.

LG

Scup

PS: Hab bei Alternate meinen PC (1900 ) gekauft..und dann sowas....Ich denke mal das es nur ein schlechtes Bearbeiter war...!

----------

## b3cks

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ich habe mit Hardware nur noch Pech..Bei Mediamarkt sowieso..Einmal umtauschen ist da normal..!

 

Wer bei der Media-Saturn-Holding kauft, gehört sowieso verhau'n!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Erdie

Noch viel cooler ist es, wenn man einen Rechner hat, bei dem alles Onboard ist und der Hersteller keine Mainboards separat verkauft, die wiederrum keinem Formfaktor Standart entsprechen    :Mad: 

Bei jedem Shuttle Barebone ist das der Fall. Shuttel verkauft keine Mainboards. Ich hatte einen Fehler in der Lüftersteuerung und der ganze Rechner wurde getauscht. Bei dem neuen Rechner ist das gleiche nochmal passiert kurz vor Ablauf der Garantie. Weil ich keine Lust hatte die Kiste wieder wegzuschicken hab ich den Lüfter jetzt direkt angeklemmt und die Aktion einfach gelassen. Damit läuft er bis heute gut.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   ich habe mit Hardware nur noch Pech..Bei Mediamarkt sowieso..Einmal umtauschen ist da normal..! 
> 
> Wer bei der Media-Saturn-Holding kauft, gehört sowieso verhau'n!  

 

dafür braucht man einen gescheiten PC Laden in der Nähe   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*   ich habe mit Hardware nur noch Pech..Bei Mediamarkt sowieso..Einmal umtauschen ist da normal..! 
> 
> Wer bei der Media-Saturn-Holding kauft, gehört sowieso verhau'n!   
> 
> dafür braucht man einen gescheiten PC Laden in der Nähe  

 

Ich bestelle überwiegend Online und hatte noch nie Probleme (mit der Bestellung).

Und selbst wenn: Gute Online-Shops liefern mit der Bestellung Garantie- und Retourscheine.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*    *b3cks wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*   ich habe mit Hardware nur noch Pech..Bei Mediamarkt sowieso..Einmal umtauschen ist da normal..! 
> 
> Wer bei der Media-Saturn-Holding kauft, gehört sowieso verhau'n!   
> 
> dafür braucht man einen gescheiten PC Laden in der Nähe   
> ...

 

welche shops hast du denn? Falls  man fragen darf!?  :Rolling Eyes: 

lg

scup

----------

## b3cks

 *Scup wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*    *b3cks wrote:*    *Scup wrote:*   ich habe mit Hardware nur noch Pech..Bei Mediamarkt sowieso..Einmal umtauschen ist da normal..! 
> 
> Wer bei der Media-Saturn-Holding kauft, gehört sowieso verhau'n!   
> 
> dafür braucht man einen gescheiten PC Laden in der Nähe   
> ...

 

Je nachdem, was ich oder der "Kunde" (Freund, Bekannter) braucht:

http://www.cyberport.de

http://www.mindfactory.de

http://www.e-bug.de

... plus ein paar andere für spezielle Sachen.

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich die letzten male nur bei Cyberport gekauft habe und ansonsten direkt beim Hersteller, da die anderen Shops die Ware noch nicht hatten. Bin halt ungeduldig.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

Vielen Dank für die Adressen! Werde ich mit Sicherheit mal testen!

LG

Scup

----------

## mondauge

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *mondauge wrote:*   Ja.. dreimal einschicken ist natürlich die Spitzenlösung mit der man seine Kunden glücklich und bei Laune hält. Denn die sollen beim nächsten Vertrag ja wieder zu einem Handy der eigenen Firma greifen :/ 
> 
> Hab auch ein SE aber bei Vodafone direkt gekauft. Wenn bei denen was kaputt geht bekommste ein neuwertiges im direkten Austausch. 
> 
> Hat bei mir also 2 Tage gedauert und ich hatte ein anderes.
> ...

 

Ja.. das hat mir der freundliche Mensch im Sony Ericsson Service Point auch gesagt. T-Mobile und Vodafone tauschen direkt aus. O2 und E-Plus nicht.. Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, wär ich gleich dahin...

----------

## Evildad

Hmm O2 und E-Plus sind auch   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Kenne nur Leute die schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben...

Haste denn inzwischen ein neues funktionierendes Handy?

----------

## franzf

Ich hoffe mich erschlägt jetzt keiner  :Wink: 

Vorschlag:

Da es häufig Threads gibt in denen nach der "besten" Hardware gefragt wird könnte man doch diesen Thread als allgemeinen Hardware-Empfehlungs-Thread einrichten.

Dafür am besten Sticky. Mit einer aktuellen Bestenliste.

Mich würde die Thematik schon brennend interessieren, welches Mainboard denn so gerade bei den Usern die meisten Sterne erhält, oder wegen Netzwerkkarten.

Besten Dank

Franz

----------

## mondauge

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Hmm O2 und E-Plus sind auch    
> 
> Kenne nur Leute die schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben...
> 
> Haste denn inzwischen ein neues funktionierendes Handy?

 

nö.. am kommenden Freitag (zwischen 8:00h und 17:00h! genauer gehts wohl nicht) kommt ein Freak von GLS der das kaputte Handy abholt. Ersatz in der Zeit ohne Handy gibts natürlich nicht, sodass ich mein altes S45 reaktivieren werde. Dann muss ich zwischen 2 und 6 Wochen warten und dann bekomm ichs wieder.. Hoffentlich fehlerfrei.

----------

## mondauge

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe mich erschlägt jetzt keiner 
> 
> Vorschlag:
> 
> Da es häufig Threads gibt in denen nach der "besten" Hardware gefragt wird könnte man doch diesen Thread als allgemeinen Hardware-Empfehlungs-Thread einrichten.
> ...

 

Prinzipiell keine schlechte Idee. Allerdings gibt es erstens schon sehr viele Seiten, die sich mit Hardware und Linux beschäftigen. Außerdem glaub ich, dass die bei den Usern eingesetzte Hardware so unterschiedlich ist, dass man daraus nur schwer ne Top Ten generieren kann.

Sollte sich das doch etablieren, dann vote ich natürlich gern mit  :Smile: 

gruß,

mondauge

----------

## Rene-dev

wir hatten mal 250-euro-conradrechner mit nem sehr coolen bug:

wenn man mehr als einen ramreigel reingebaut hat, dann ging nach 2 neustarts der ide controller kaputt!

das war kein kein einzelfall, 4 rechner mussten wir umtauschen, 3 weitere weil beim trensport die cpu kühler abgefallen waren...

rene

----------

## b3cks

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Hmm O2 und E-Plus sind auch    
> 
> Kenne nur Leute die schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben...
> 
> Haste denn inzwischen ein neues funktionierendes Handy?

 

Hm, komisch... Ich hab o2, seit über 3 Jahren und nie ein Problem gehabt.

Auch ein Großteil meiner Freunde und Bekannten nutzt o2 und bisher nichts von großartigen Problemen gehört.

Aber eigentlich soll das hier auch nicht das Hauptthema sein.  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Evildad wrote:*   Hmm O2 und E-Plus sind auch    
> 
> Kenne nur Leute die schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben...
> 
> Haste denn inzwischen ein neues funktionierendes Handy? 
> ...

 

Ich überlege mir jetzt ein Handy ohne Vertrag zu kaufen und dann einen Base-Vertrag zu nehmen.

Gruß

Scup

----------

## a.forlorn

1 Jahr alter Siemens - da verreckt grad die onboard Netzwerkkarte. Naja, wollte das Ding ehm mal mit nem anständigen Mobo umbauen. Zum Glück geschenkt bekommen.  :Wink:  Von richtigen Hardwarefehler bin ich bis jetzt trotz hartnäckiger Versuche immer verschont geblieben. Aber die meisten Quellen bin ich eh immer umgangen: z.B. nie ne Fritzbox oder IBM- Festplatten gehabt.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Ich hatte das große Glück innerhalb von 2 Jahren 3 defekte PCs mitzubekommen...

1) Compaq Presario

2) Samsung Laptop

3) Fujitsu Siemens

Da bei allen die Garantie schon vorbei war wäre eine Einsendung nur zu teuer geworden.

Ich hatte eh keine Ahnung.

Vor etwa einem halben Jahr hab ich das Zeugs dann mal aufgeschraubt...

Bei allen waren die Kondensatoren aufgebläht... 100% Trefferquote  :Wink: 

Mit meinem jetzigen bin ich aber bisher recht zufrieden. Und seit heute noch mehr: Hab erfolgreich von 64bit auf 32bit downgegradet  :Wink: 

Bessere Performance, bessere Videoqualität meiner TV-Karte + Alle Sender gehen jetzt  :Wink: 

Ich hoffe meine Zufriedenheit bleibt mir noch länger erhalten.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## xraver

Wenn ich mein Notebook abschalte höre ich ein sehr hohes Piepen - bis ich die Stromversorgung entferne oder einfach einen Moment warte.

Im Elektronikmarkt habe ich ein Laptop des selben Models einfach mal ausgeschaltet und konnte nix höhren.

Kann es sein das sich ein billiges wenn nicht sogar ein kaputtes Bauteil im Gerät befindet was nur darauf wartet das die Garantie abläuft um sich dann komplett in Rauch aufzulösen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hardware-Müll!

Ich hab ein AS-Rock Mainboard, weil ich damals dachte eine Schnellere CPU ist gut bei einem günstigen Mainboard.

Jetzt stehe ich hier mit nur zwei Ram-Slots und einem defekten Secondary-IDE Anschluss! Bisher dachte ich immer meine Festplatten sind schuld... Pustekuchen. 

Evt. liegt es aber auch daran das mein Netzteil schwächelt? Wie kann ich herrausfinden das es genug Strom für 1 SATA, 1 IDE, 1 CDRom, 1 Grafikkarte und 2 Lüfter bereitstellt?

Nun werde ich mir sobald wie möglich ein neues Mainboard zulegen.

Die Erfahrung das es sich lohnt bei einem DSL-Router einfach den Stecker rauszuziehen hab ich auch gemacht.

Oh und ich hab mir bei einer nagelneuen Creative Audiogy die Karte zerschossen, als ich wohl mit dem Klinkenstecker der Boxen an das Deckblech der Soundkarte kam.

Bei Creativ etwas einzuschicken, kann sich lohnen sofern man den Beleg noch hat. Einem Freund wurden dort einmal ein Boxensystem gegen ein neueres getauscht weil das alte nicht mehr Verfügbar war ;) Dagegen wollte niemand meine nagelneue Audiogy haben. (Ich hatte auch den Beleg nicht mehr). Das die Karte noch keine 2 Jahre auf dem Markt war hinderte den unfreundlichen Support Mittarbeiter aber nicht daran mir eine Reperatur zu verweigern.

Und bei Ebay hab ich mal eine Kaputte Radeon 9800 für 130 Euro ersteigert. Seitdem kaufe ich dort nichts mehr gebraucht, wenn nur noch neu.

----------

## a.forlorn

ebay und Hardware passt nicht imo. Das was man spart, steckt man bei Problemen wieder rein. Neulich mein Monitor einfach das backlight ausgegangen, Shop gemailt, nächsten Morgen hingefahren und getauscht bekommen. Mach das mal bei ebay.  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> ebay und Hardware passt nicht imo. Das was man spart, steckt man bei Problemen wieder rein. Neulich mein Monitor einfach das backlight ausgegangen, Shop gemailt, nächsten Morgen hingefahren und getauscht bekommen. Mach das mal bei ebay. 

 

Da kann ich ein Lied von singen...Hab da mal eine Creative Soundkarte gekauft (live! 1024)...der ging ab und zu aus!

----------

## treor

hab mir mal nen toshiba laptop kaput gezockt. 

war einfach nicht für wow geeignet  :Wink:  erst brennt nen ic aufm board durch -> garantie

und 2 wochen später verreckt die platte -> nochmal garantie ^^

kann aber trotzdem nix gegen toshiba sagen. der kundenservice war der hammer, angerufen und spätestens am nächsten tag war jemand zur reperatur da.

jetzt hab ich nen fujitsu-siemens und nutze den nur noch zum arbeiten. 

meine desktop kiste hab ich bei nem kumpel von nem kumpel zusammen gestellt. hab nen günstigen pc mit guter hardware dafür gekriegt. dafür halt nicht mehr ganz state-of-the-art.

dafür nur robuste komponenten drinn bei denen ich davon ausgehn kann das sie die garantiezeit mit sicherheit überleben. 

mitlerweile hab ich das ding noch mit 3 weiteren gehäuse lüftern ausgerüstet (ist etwas laut, aber meine musik ist eh immer lauter  :Wink:  )

----------

## LL0rd

 *treor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> war einfach nicht für wow geeignet  

 

Sicher, dass es nicht eine Schutzfunktion des Rechners war? Diese Funktion rettet Menschen davor, ihr Real Life aufzugeben. Bisher habe ich mit dem Samsung Service auch relativ gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Okay, die Erfahrungen waren teilweise scheiße, aber naja.... Ich habe immer das bekommen, was ich gewünscht habe.

Samsung Notebook: Deckel ging nur schwer zu

- Montag morgen Angerufen, gegen mittag war ein UPS Fahrer bei mir und hat das Notebook mitgenommen

- Mittwoch Abend hatte ich das Notebook wieder

Leider hatte ich mit dem gleichen Notebook das gleiche Problem, aber es war genausoschnell wieder da.

Dann wollte ich mir einen neuen Farblaser kaufen. Beim Service angerufen, Anfrage wurde aufgenommen (irgendwann 2004). Vor ca. 3 Monaten habe ich die Testdrucke bekommen)

Dann ist irgendwann das Netzteil des Notebooks durchgebrannt. Der Austausch hat diesmal 2 Wochen gedauert. Das Netzteil kam in einer Tüte an und sah so aus, als ob das Teil vom laster gefallen ist (wörtlich gemeint). Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Fotos noch habe, aber b3cks hat die Fotos gesehen, er kanns bestätigen.

Die letzte Supportanfrage an Samsung ging vor vier Monaten. Ich hab mir ein D600 gekauft und wollte es mit meinem Terminplaner (OpenXchange) syncen lassen. (OX->Outlook->Handy). Das funktionierte auch alles, nur hatte ich jeden eintrag in der Liste doppelt drinn. Habe ich das Handy mit der Samsung Softwre ausgelesen, dann war jeder Eintrag nur einmal vorhanden. Auf dem Handy war jeder Eintrag aber doppelt. Auch hat das Syncen von Serienterminen nicht funktioniert. Der Samsung Support wusste da auch keine Lösung und wollte mich zurückrufen. Naja, vieleicht passierts ja irgendwann 2008  :Wink:  Jedenfalls hab ich dieses Problem rechnt schnell mit einer anderen Software (und Firmware) gelöst.

----------

## b3cks

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Fotos noch habe, aber b3cks hat die Fotos gesehen, er kanns bestätigen.

 

[postcount] Confirmed. [/postcount]

----------

## musv

Ok, dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu:

1999 hatte ich mir im Blödmarkt meinen ersten PC überhaupt -  einen Compaq Presario PII-400 gekauft (ich war jung und hatte Geld aber keine Ahnung). Die haben mir dort einen SCSI-Brenner von Philipps mit ISA-SCSI-Controller angedreht (Klasse Beratung). Den ISA-SCSI-Controller wollte das Windoof damals absolut nicht finden. Also durfte ich nochmal zurück in den Blödmarkt und mir einen PCI-SCSI-Controller holen. Der Brenner funktionierte am Anfang noch problemlos, weigerte sich nach einiger Zeit Billig-Rohlinge zu brennen. Noch einige Zeit später war das Ding dann gar nicht mehr zum Brennen zu gebrauchen. Die damit gebrannten Audio-CDs ließen sich auch nicht mit jedem CD-Rom / CD-Player abspielen. 

In der Kiste war damals ein SiS-Board drin. Unter Windows (egal welche Version) lief die Festplatte wunderbar im PIO-Modus. Es gab keinen funktionierenden Busmaster für das Ding. Nach meinen ersten Linuxversuchen 2002 merkte ich dann, daß unter Linux DMA funktionierte. Leider war dafür unter Linux die AGP-Unterstützung totale Fehlanzeige. 

Nachfolgerechner war ein Athlon-XP 2600+, den ich immernoch hab. Hab das Teil bei ebay ziemlich günstig bekommen. Und wieder war ein SiS-Billigboard (Chipsatz von PC-Chips) drin. Sowohl unter Windoof XP als auch unter Linux konnte man beim Onboard-AC97-Soundchip bei der Master-Lautstärke nach digitalem Prinzip zwischen 0 und 1 umschalten. Natürlich klang damit alles ziemlich verzerrt und verrauscht. Es hat keine Woche gedauert, da hab ich den SiS-Schrott wieder verscherbelt. Hab seitdem ein SiS-Trauma. 

Hatte mir dann bei Ebay ein K7N2 (Nvidia-Chipsatz) geholt. Selbst schuld, wer bei Ebay gebrauchte Hardware kauft. Das Ding wollte sich nicht anschalten lassen. Nach Überbrückung, des Schaltkreislaufs am Netzteilstecker lief das Ding dann. Problem hier: Wenn mir die Kiste mal einfriert oder abschmiert, muß ich immer erst Reset drücken, dann auf den Grub warten, dann wieder Reset drücken. Sonst funktionieren Mouse und Keyboard nicht. Abgesehen von diesen Fehlern arbeitet das K7N2 noch heute zuverlässig in meiner Kiste. 

Sonstige Probleme:

Plextor TS40-max CD-Rom - wollte am Anfang überhaupt keine gebrannten Audio-CDs lesen. Nach ein paar Firmware-Updates lassen sich die meisten gebrannten Audio-CDs mit Sprüngen anhören. 

Hitachi-Festplatte (ICirgendwas) 250GB hat nach anderthalb Jahren den Geist aufgegeben.

Dawicontrol DC-2974 SCSI-Controller - Das Plextor TS40 CD-Rom ruckelte nur, jeglicher Leseversuch unmöglich. Abhilfe schaffte ein Adaptec Aha-2940 Controller - läuft heut noch.

ProView-Billigmonitor 17" hat seit Kaufdatum 1999 (Blödmarkt) ein der Mitte des Bildes einen ca. 8 cm breiten helleren vertikalen Streifen über die gesamte Bildhöhe.

Mustek-SCSI-Scanner wurde mir mit SCSI-1-Kabel als Sonderangebot verkauft. Damit konnte man nur in der kleinsten möglichen Auflösung scannen, da sonst der Scanner abgeschmiert ist. Nachdem ich mir damals ein SCSI-2-Kabel holte, funktionierte das Teil endlich richtig. Zum Glück hat der Scanner 2 Anschlüsse (SCSI 1 und 2).

Und etwas sehr offtopic - aber der größte Schrott von allem: 

digitaler Sat-Receiver von Nokia - gab den Geist auf, als das Teil vergeblich versuchte einen HDTV-Kanal darstellen zu wollen. Der Nokia-Kundenservice wollte mir das Ding dann für 150  reparieren - Neupreis 3 Jahre vorher 137 .

Gute Erfahrungen in Sachen Umtausch und Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hab ich gemacht bei:

http://www.pc-anymore.de

http://www.reichelt.de

----------

## mondauge

Ui, musv.. Da hast du aber ne Historie hinter dir. Ich hatte da glücklicherweise nicht so viel Pech. Mit Ausnahme des oben bereits erwähnten Fall mit meinem aktuellen Handy, hatte ich nur folgende Probleme:

Gigabyte Mainboard GA-irgendwas mit Sockel7. Da ist mir kurz nach dem Kauf der IDE Controller abgekachelt. Das wurde aber beim Händler (K&M) ohne zu murren getauscht. Dannach hatte ich mit dem Board keinen Stress mehr.

Festplatten von Western Digital. Tja.. die Dinger waren und sind immer günstiger als andere Platten. Dafür waren meine auch nach nem halben Jahr immer kaputt und man musste das Teil umständlich nach Holland zum Austausch schicken.

Absolut super billiges CD-ROM. Das Teil hatte ich auch nur 3 Monate oder so, bis ich es entnervt weggeschmissen hab. Das Ding hat einfach Probleme mit allen CD-ROMs gehabt, die man ihm zu fressen gegeben hatte. Auch mit Originalen. Hat dafür auch nur 20 Mark gekostet (Restposten Sonderangebot).

Vor kurzem hat sich dann nach 3,5 Jahren Laufzeit ein Kondensator in meinem Netzteil verabschiedet, sodass die 3,3V-Schiene nur noch 2,6V gebracht hat. Leider zu wenig für meine damalige Grafikkarte (und für meine jetzige wohl auch  :Smile:  ).

----------

## mrsteven

 *musv wrote:*   

> <große Auflistung von Elektroschrott>

 

 :Shocked: 

Verglichen damit habe ich ja noch Glück...  :Smile: 

----------

## LL0rd

....och ja Leute, das Leben macht so viel Spaß......

http://svn.devserver.info/CIMG0522.AVI

Ich sag lieber nichts... schaut euch einfach das Video an.... Ich warte jetzt auf den ADAC. Aber wenigstens funktioniert das UMTS Netz und mein Notebook Akku ist voll.....

----------

## b3cks

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> ....och ja Leute, das Leben macht so viel Spaß......
> 
> http://svn.devserver.info/CIMG0522.AVI
> 
> Ich sag lieber nichts... schaut euch einfach das Video an.... Ich warte jetzt auf den ADAC. Aber wenigstens funktioniert das UMTS Netz und mein Notebook Akku ist voll.....

 

Top Disco!  :Wink:  Halt mich mal auf dem laufenden. Von solchen Fällen hab ich aber schon oft gehört. Bei 180 km/h Elektronik ausgefallen, etc.

----------

## mrsteven

 :Shocked:  Da kommt Freude auf...

----------

## Carlo

Und da fängt's an, wirklich fies zu werden. Cockpit aufschrauben und das hoch integrierte Display komplett austauschen ist die übliche Vorgehensweise. Keine Garantie mehr!? Egal - ist ja die nur Brieftasche des Kunden.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Mir ist teilweise aufgrund Technischer Schlamperei bei Fiat mein Barchetta mittem im Fahren ausgegangen.. Es lag am Steuergerät. Ich bin froh das ich nun auf BMW umgestiegen bin!

LG

Scup

----------

## mondauge

Da wünscht man sich doch wieder ein Auto, das völlig ohne den technischen Kruscht von heute auskommt. Das fährt einfach und lässt einen nicht stehen, nur weil die Elektronik spinnt (oder einfriert, wie meinem Kollegen letztes Jahr  :Wink:  ).

----------

## LL0rd

Leute,

der Tag scheint noch gut zu werden!

```
Packet size 16k bytes:  117808 KByte/s Tx,  50686 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size 32k bytes:  103228 KByte/s Tx,  50748 KByte/s Rx.
```

im Vergleich dazu die onboard Karte mit alter Hardware:

```
Packet size 16k bytes:  28982 KByte/s Tx,  29185 KByte/s Rx.

Packet size 32k bytes:  34774 KByte/s Tx,  29392 KByte/s Rx.
```

Ich werde nie wieder billige Hardware kaufen. Danke Intel!!!

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Leute,
> 
> der Tag scheint noch gut zu werden!
> 
> 

 

nee.meine katze is grade gestorben.....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Thargor

@LL0rd:

Um was genau handelt es sich da? *Verwirrt ist*

Und was war das beides für Hardware?

----------

## xraver

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Leute,
> 
> der Tag scheint noch gut zu werden!
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hmz, Hab mir ne MSI WLAN-Karte zugelegt. Der ipw3945 verbaute Controller von Intel kommt viel weiter als die MSI mit ihrem rt2500.

Viel bessere Empfang und Datendurchsatz. Ist nun der Intel Controller besser oder hatt MSI den rt2500 nur beschissen verbaut.

----------

## mrsteven

Es gibt übrigens neues von meiner Schrottkiste: Langsam fängt nämlich auch der CPU-Lüfter an merkwürdige Geräusche von sich zu geben und unregelmäßig zu laufen... Schön!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mondauge

Sei froh, dass es nur der Lüfter ist. Der is recht billig verglichen mit dem Austausch eines durchgeschmorten Heckscheibenwischermotors, der immerhin mit knapp 400 Euro zu Buche schlägt...

----------

## mrsteven

Lass mich raten: Der Motor an sich wäre gar nicht so teuer gewesen, da man aber die halbe Heckklappe wegen so einem Furz austauschen musste, wurde die ganze Geschichte etwas teurer...  :Wink:  Ach, die modulare Bauweise war doch was schönes... *seufz*

----------

## mondauge

Ja, mrsteven, so siehts aus. Die mussten wegen dem Motor die ganze Heckklappe abmontieren und auseinandernehmen. Das ist natürlich ein irre Aufwand. Der Motor ansich kostet glaub ich so um die 40Euro.

Das beste an der ganzen Reperatur: Die Mitarbeiter haben es sich nicht nehmen lassen auf meinem Kotflügel vorne rechts einen riesigen Krazer zu hinterlassen. Der wurde mir aber für lau ausgebessert, inklusive kostenlosem Mietwagen für die Dauer der Reperatur. Immerhin.

----------

## Thargor

 *xraver wrote:*   

> hmz, Hab mir ne MSI WLAN-Karte zugelegt. Der ipw3945 verbaute Controller von Intel kommt viel weiter als die MSI mit ihrem rt2500.
> 
> Viel bessere Empfang und Datendurchsatz. Ist nun der Intel Controller besser oder hatt MSI den rt2500 nur beschissen verbaut.

 

Wenns am rt2500 liegt, dann würde das einiges erklären, soeinen hab ich nämlich auch.  :Confused: 

----------

## xraver

 *Thargor wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   hmz, Hab mir ne MSI WLAN-Karte zugelegt. Der ipw3945 verbaute Controller von Intel kommt viel weiter als die MSI mit ihrem rt2500.
> 
> Viel bessere Empfang und Datendurchsatz. Ist nun der Intel Controller besser oder hatt MSI den rt2500 nur beschissen verbaut. 
> 
> Wenns am rt2500 liegt, dann würde das einiges erklären, soeinen hab ich nämlich auch. 

 

Hab mir den rt2500 nur wegen Paket-Injecktion gekauft. 30,- 

Und dabei halt festestellt das ich mit dem internen ipw3945 weiteren und besseren Empfang hab.

Aber ich wiederhole mich.

----------

